# Wanting to FIle I-129F for K1



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

And I have a few questions. My boyfriend and I have decided to go for the K1, since that has been what everyone has told us is the best idea.

I'm working on paperwork for the I-129F, and I was wondering whether both my fiance (Not boyfriend anymore I suppose  ) need to fill out a G-325A, or what exactly needed to be done.

I was also wondering what criteria a cosponsor would have to meet, because I don't make enough money to "support us both." The REAL question is, can my boyfriend prove that he can support himself? Because he has an income from his rental houses, and that's nearly 3000 dollars a month, and will travel wherever he goes pretty much. Is it possible to prove that we don't need a cosponsor?

Also, I've heard tell that people who have filed for the K1, gotten it, and then gotten married, aren't guaranteed permanent residence status after applying, and messed up their immigration stuff because of it. Is that true? And how can we tell if we can get it or not? Is it just a better bet to go with a lawyer that specialises in K1 visas and the like?

I'm sure there are more questions lol...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post over to the America forum, since I think you're talking about visas for America, not for Britain. If I've goofed, just holler and we'll move you back.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a K-1 Visa for your Foreign Fiance(e)
Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a K-1 Visa for your Foreign Fiance(e)


----------



## Red Squid (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright, sorry guys, thank you so much. Haha we've begun the process, now we're going through gagillion-checking the forms. I had a question about my places of residence over the past five years. I've moved twice within the past five years, but before that I lived in a house for over 10 years. I need to list that place, right? And what do I do if I don't remember what month I started living there?


----------

